# Gas or Electric Oven? Convection or Deck for Cookies?



## crieta (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

What would you recommend as a good commercial oven mainly for cookies but could be used for pastries, cakes, etc in the future?

We've got this new venture at work to begin baking cookies in bulk quantities & I'm trying to help with finding the "right" oven.

Would a convection or a deck oven be better?

And, I'm leaning toward a gas oven because it seems more cost efficient, but I see that some people prefer electric.

Your thoughts & recommendations would be so appreciated.

Thank you so much!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Crystal


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Crystal,

Welcome to Cheftalk! This has been a question asked many times so I would search in the forums about it. Here are some of the links to start you off:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69999/commercial-convection-ovens-for-baking-cookies

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/11760/cheesecakes-commercial-convection-oven

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/64439/baking-cakes-in-commercial-convection-ovens-yes-or-no

If you are looking for personal opinion, I like my conventional or convection ovens for a nice distribution of heat. Although for either one you will still have to turn your baked goods halfway through for perfect distribution. Also, convection ovens were made for the commercial application to cut down on the baking time. Convection is unreliable for certain delicate baked goods IMO, however for cookies it will do the job. When it comes to the cost factor of gas vs. electric......gas is the more economically viable option. I have both an electric conventional for my delicate pastries and a gas convection for everything else. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## crieta (Jun 19, 2015)

Fabesable, Thank you so much /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif This is really good to know because we're wanting to be able to go beyond cookies at some point, lol. And, Yes, definitely wanting some opinions on what people find is working best for them & I appreciate the links for the other threads. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crieta (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you, cisy yang!


----------

